# My boys are soooo scraggly



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Your boys are beautiful! I love Ty's coat! If you think that's bad, you should see behind Enzo's ears! He rolls in the snow and gets snowballs in them. He's SUPER curly behind his ears and really needs them trimmed, but I don't know where to take him. I take him to Petsmart for a bath/brush, but there's not a snowball's chance in h-e-double hockey sticks that I'm taking him there for a trim. My BIL just took Enzo's brother in and his ears are choppy. Oh, and his pants were totally shaved off.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Your boys are beautiful! I love Ty's coat! If you think that's bad, you should see behind Enzo's ears! He rolls in the snow and gets snowballs in them. He's SUPER curly behind his ears and really needs them trimmed, but I don't know where to take him. I take him to Petsmart for a bath/brush, but there's not a snowball's chance in h-e-double hockey sticks that I'm taking him there for a trim. My BIL just took Enzo's brother in and his ears are choppy. Oh, and his pants were totally shaved off.


Yikes! Just buy a good pair of thinning shears and practice, the worst that can happen is you mess up a little, they grow back so fast. You can go to a beauty supply store and buy an decent pair of thinning shears. I trimmed Ty's left ear about a month ago and gave him a break, never got back to the right one until tonight He looks like his head shrank! At least he isn't lopsided any more.


----------



## sarebear (Dec 7, 2008)

_Beautiful boys!!! I wouldn't worry, my Boz has a very thick coat that i must brush every time I think f it...._


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester and Murphy are on a bus on the way to your house. Just a little off behind the ears please.  And Chester could use some trimming of the feet. 
Love your pups ....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Chris, they are such good looking boys. I know what you mean about needing a trim. Gunner is due for a trim too. He was groomed just before Christmas. I take him to a lady that does him in her home and does a great job. I do trim him a little myself but I like to have a professional to do him every once in a while.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Beautiful boys you have there. I seem to have one of each my Tanner (10yrs) has a very thick coat and when he is dirty you sure can tell. My Cooper who just turned 2 on monday has almost a maint. free coat - he just requires a bath and dry and he's ready to go! It is an all day long process when grooming our boys!


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Handsome boys! Wonder what's out the window?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You know the funny thing is before I started trimming Jacks' ears last year, I would have told you that both dogs look perfect as they are. Um, er, but now I much prefer the tidied defluffed ear look.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful pups. I particularly love the shape of Park's head. Gorgeous.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sorry I missed this thread. Your guys are so gorgeous, shaggy or not!!
We need new pics!!!


----------

